# Yoeleo warranty system



## ayeini (Jan 21, 2017)

I cannot understand Yoeleo warranty system.
I bought yoeleo wheels on March this year. only have passed 3 months but after 2 months got thermal deformation. It has passed only 2 months. I just rode about 500 km

The problem is they will just send me new rims. not new wheels. I didn't buy rims. I bought wheels. Is it for real?*
Can you guys understand?

After chatting Jasmine, she suggested if I send wheels, they rebuild with my spokes, hubs. It makes me also angry. Could we call it is warranty system??


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

You are probably fortunate to be getting anything to be honest. 

If the rims deformed under heat from braking, would you really want to replace them with the same rim? Seems like just asking for trouble.


----------



## ayeini (Jan 21, 2017)

Migen21 said:


> You are probably fortunate to be getting anything to be honest.
> 
> If the rims deformed under heat from braking, would you really want to replace them with the same rim? Seems like just asking for trouble.


I am sorry. I can't understand exactly . Could you tell me more precisely

나의 SM-A710L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

First rims are poor quality, dead to heat from braking.

Second rims will also be poor quality, will also die from heat to braking.

What he's saying is that you do not want Yoeleo wheels anymore, you do not want replacement wheels. You do not want replacement rims. You want to buy wheels from a better company with better quality.

No more Yoeleo for you. Consider your money wasted and buy some aluminum rims.


----------



## ayeini (Jan 21, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> First rims are poor quality, dead to heat from braking.
> 
> Second rims will also be poor quality, will also die from heat to braking.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is exactly right, but I cannot refund now. so I just new one for warranty. but they insist I should send my deformed one, after receiving it, rebuild with my old one's hub and spokes, then send it again to me. that's warranty they say. Can you accept that system?

나의 SM-A710L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ayeini said:


> I cannot understand Yoeleo warranty system.


When you buy from China, you have the protection of the China Legal System. 
In other words.... you have no legal protection.

I can't understand the Yoeleo warranty system either.
https://www.yoeleobike.com/warranty/


----------



## ayeini (Jan 21, 2017)

tlg said:


> When you buy from China, you have the protection of the China Legal System.
> In other words.... you have no legal protection.
> 
> I can't understand the Yoeleo warranty system either.
> https://www.yoeleobike.com/warranty/


Do you have some experience that you could share? 
if that's ok, please let me know

나의 SM-A710L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Bad news - you wasted money. You're not getting a refund (but no one would give you a refund outside the 14 or 30 day return period). 

Good news - you learned a valuable lesson (cheaper isn't always cheaper, and stay away from Yoeleo). 

Better news - you survived something that could have been a catastrophic failure.

A friend of mine recently also purchased Yoeleo's thinking they would be a cheap alternative to a Zipp or similar. His delaminated on a 400' descent where he was (admittedly) grabbing too much brake.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

ayeini said:


> I cannot understand Yoeleo warranty system.
> I bought yoeleo wheels on March this year. only have passed 3 months but after 2 months got thermal deformation. It has passed only 2 months. I just rode about 500 km
> 
> The problem is they will just send me new rims. not new wheels. I didn't buy rims. I bought wheels. Is it for real?*
> ...


First off I own some Yeoleo rims (tubulars) have had them for several years and they are holding up just fine.
In regards to your issue:
From your post, the rims are bad the hubs aren't, with a typical warranty the buyer/owner has to pay return shipping. Seems you have been offered 2 options, send the wheel(s) back and they will rebuild or they send you some rims and you have the wheel rebuilt locally at your cost. Which is the better deal for you? Shipping or Rebuild?
Some pics of the thermal deformation would be good and the conditions that this happened.


----------



## jimb100 (Jul 11, 2016)

Corenfa said:


> Bad news - you wasted money. You're not getting a refund (but no one would give you a refund outside the 14 or 30 day return period).
> 
> Good news - you learned a valuable lesson (cheaper isn't always cheaper, and stay away from Yoeleo).
> 
> ...


Are you sure this never happened with a zipp wheel?

Anecdotal evidence doesn't prove a lot.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

jimb100 said:


> Are you sure this never happened with a zipp wheel?
> 
> Anecdotal evidence doesn't prove a lot.


Who said it never happened to a Zipp wheel?

The primary difference being that Zipp/Enve/Reynolds, etc... have excellent warranties on their wheels. It's probably a lot easier processing a claim with those companies than it is Yeoleo or whatever, and it's a lot less likely you'll ever have to.

I guess the upside is, the money you saved buying 'cheap' Chinese carbon wheels can be put towards another set? Oh, and no one died.. that's always good too!


----------



## oct3 (Oct 2, 2012)

That carbon is sensitive to heat is not exactly an industry secret, and anyone who rides brakes is, as far as I'm concerned, looking for trouble no matter what the wheels are made of:

If someone had blown up their tubes riding brakes on alloy wheels, and possibly hurt themselves as a result, everybody would now be saying that the fault lies with them.

Now, the seller is offering replacement rims (I assume for free), which benefits the OP because they don't have to be without wheels for as long as it takes for them to do the roundtrip; of course that means they have to rebuild the wheels themselves, or pay someone else, but... the seller's also offering to replace rims if the wheels are sent in, so that seems fair, as long as the seller is not asking the OP to pay for shipping.

Since carbon doesn't delaminate just sitting there, there is ample room for a warranty claim to be looked at with suspicion: if I bought wheels from any reputable EU/UK-based retailer, I wouldn't expect them to just send a new wheelset at a drop of a hat, because I said so.

More: over the years, I had my fair share of warranty claims refused by what are considered reputable Western stores and manufacturers, where the failure was blamed on me, where it wasn't my fault, and I could do absolutely nothing about it, not even complain or be sarcastic about their being Chinese, because they weren't.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

so Ayenini, what happened in this case??? did Yeoleo fix your wheel?


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

What he said.....I just bought a set of Yoeleo's with DT Swiss 240 hubs. What was the final outcome ?


----------



## bumpride (Jul 7, 2017)

I always think of buying carbon wheels directly from China as russian roulette. You never knoew if the one you got is the loaded product. Even if they really wanted to honor the warranty, the time difference and the logistics of fulfilling warranty is just such an hassle.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

bumpride said:


> I always think of buying carbon wheels directly from China as russian roulette. You never knoew if the one you got is the loaded product. Even if they really wanted to honor the warranty, the time difference and the logistics of fulfilling warranty is just such an hassle.


Buying carbon wheelset with carbon braking surface is like Russian Roulette. Some have a better warranty and they all have some uniqueness to them. Still, they all have have carbon braking surfaces. That means they dissipate heat poorly. This type of thing is common on carbon clincher wheels with carbon braking surfaces, no matter what manufacturer sells them.


----------



## sedryer (Jul 28, 2018)

Bringing back an old thread. I had the same experience. My Yoeleo front rim failed in three months. They replaced the rim, not the whole wheel which I think is crazy because it is bad practice to reuse the old spokes. In addition, the rear wheel is not staying true. Expensive lesson. Right now I am back on my Shimano Ultegra alloy rims. I had the front wheel rebuilt but the whole thing makes me nervous so they are in my closet. If you are thinking about buying these think long and hard. I have serious doubts about their quality control.


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

I rode over some junk on a descent that I think caught between rim and chainstay. Tore out the sidewall and also took a gouge out of the rim at the brake track. A put on a layer of epoxy to smooth it out and rode that rim for about 4k miles. Then one day I came out and a spoke was broken at the damaged area position (24 2x). After giving a good look over I could see the damage had progressed quite a bit so that was it for that rim. But the fact that I could get so many miles out of that rim after getting road damage suggests to me Yoeleo can't be that bad.

scott s.
.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, it's not just Yeoleos. I have had a pair of Enve 4.5s replaced twice for the same issue in three years. They took care of me both times, but it was still disappointing. It's the nature of the beast unless you want to go with carbon wheels with aluminum braking surfaces, go tubular or switch to a disc brake bike.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

I have had my Yoleo's for 15 months now. I bought the DT Swiss 240 hubs. I way 205 And they still don't need to be trued, spoke tension is still even. The wheels are faster than sh1t. Every bit as fast as my zip 606 set, But They are way worse in the cross winds here in Nebraska. Point beingThey're still a great value. It is possible that your set that is out of true has to do with the wheel builder ? I would have ponied up for brand new spokes and nipples Even though you wouldn't think they would be needed. Just my opinion your mileage may vary.


----------



## Jasmine-Yoeleo (Mar 25, 2015)

YOELEO standard back our carbon wheels, anyone with any issues just email us, we will absolutely find a best solution. We offer 3 years warranty for 2019 new serials wheels.


----------



## nickp1212 (Oct 28, 2021)

Corenfa said:


> Bad news - you wasted money. You're not getting a refund (but no one would give you a refund outside the 14 or 30 day return period).
> 
> Good news - you learned a valuable lesson (cheaper isn't always cheaper, and stay away from Yoeleo).
> 
> ...


Let me tell ya something... the only thing you "waste" money on... is buying quality rims and wheels sets.. I have learned my lesson with Mavic and Zipp. Neither stood behind their product... couldn't even as much as got a reply from Mavic.. so all you idiots that think name brand is better and holds up better and all of the other bull crap that your local bike shop tells you is wrong. I will be purchasing Yeoleo wheels.... and if they fail.. I have enough money to buy another set! in fact... I may buy 2 more sets. Catastrophic.. what is it that you would consider catastrophic?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

nickp1212 said:


> Let me tell ya something... the only thing you "waste" money on... is buying quality rims and wheels sets.. I have learned my lesson with Mavic and Zipp. Neither stood behind their product... couldn't even as much as got a reply from Mavic.. so all you idiots that think name brand is better and holds up better and all of the other bull crap that your local bike shop tells you is wrong. I will be purchasing Yeoleo wheels.... and if they fail.. I have enough money to buy another set! in fact... I may buy 2 more sets. Catastrophic.. what is it that you would consider catastrophic?


First post and you are calling people here idiots? Not a great way to start.

What do I consider catastrophic? Like dying or becoming permanently disabled which is a possibility if your wheel collapses while you are braking downhill.

Tlg said it very well here: "When you buy from China, you have the protection of the China Legal System. In other words.... you have no legal protection."

And to be clear, Mavic has plenty of their own QC issues as well.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> First post and you are calling people here idiots? Not a great way to start.
> 
> What do I consider catastrophic? Like dying or becoming permanently disabled which is a possibility if your wheel collapses while you are braking downhill.
> 
> ...


Haha, right? If it fails... (and you have any teeth left), you can get another pair? Like because it should fail more than once? Add collarbone to teeth. I don’t know what shill level this comes from, but ummm. No. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Tlg said it very well here: "When you buy from China, you have the protection of the China Legal System. In other words.... you have no legal protection."


Hmmm... been quite a while since this thread.

I've since bought 2 sets of Yoeleo wheels. One rim, one disc. I knew a few friends who had them. They've become UCI approved. They sponsor a professional team in Canada.
They're great wheels. I've got 20,000mi on the one set with no issues. 
This summer a friend and I both hit a fist size rock in the road. She cracked her *$1400* KNOT front wheel on her 1mo old System Six. I double flatted... and zero rim damage. Not even out of true. I also hit a large rock earlier this year, same thing, flatted and no rim damage. 
I have no qualms about catastrophic failures. For the cost of my friends wheel, I could've bought two complete wheelsets.


It's still true, you have the protection of the China Legal System. But these aren't just some fly by night wheels made by children in a Chinese basement somewhere.

As far as warranty, the link in my old post doesn't exist so I don't know what was confusing about the warranty back then. 
When I got my wheels, there was a problem with the bearings. They warranted them and sent me new ones. There were easy to work with. Other than the 12hr time difference taking a few days of messaging back and forth.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> Hmmm... been quite a while since this thread.
> 
> I've since bought 2 sets of Yoeleo wheels. One rim, one disc. I knew a few friends who had them. They've become UCI approved. They sponsor a professional team in Canada.
> They're great wheels. I've got 20,000mi on the one set with no issues.
> ...


Interesting. Apparently, they have gotten their act together since all the complaints when this thread was first created. So apparently, they seriously want to play with the big boys. Remember the Hyundai Excel back in 1986 and all its problems? Companies change.


----------

